

The Engineer and the Artist - catpuppet
http://blog.mathgladiator.com/2011/05/engineer-and-artist.html

======
rawsyntax
Fwiw, I'm a programmer and not attracted to artists. I think art is fine if
you want to do it, but it can be hard to make a living that way. I also don't
think going to college for art is a great idea, because that major doesn't
help you pay back the loans. Now if you can go for free that's another story

Also, programming can often be art. Think of Quine programs.

